# Hey landlords...



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

If you manage your own property, who do you get to manage your property while you're on vacation?

I always carry my phone when I go out of town but I worry about having an issue. My tenants are really good. I've never had an issue but what if something goes wrong? What if a fridge conks out when you're out of town for two weeks? Get the tenant to measure it and then call the store and have them deliver a replacement, all from the remote location?

We want to start wintering outside of Canada so I need to solve this problem. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

This person has posted many times on this board. Not so much lately:
http://landlordrescue.ca/


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

You should have someone you can call to handle any urgent issue that may arise. Myself, I have a family member that I contact. Its never happened to me personally but seeing as my tenants' contact for me is my cell phone, its easy for me to then communicate back home to solve the problem.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

A good landlord should have a network of people to call...an electrician, a plumber, a general contractor, and various suppliers. Of course, if you go away, you'll need a "boots on the ground" person as well, someone who you can call to take a look and tell you what's going on.

If you have this network, most things can be handled over the phone from anywhere in the world without stress. Without taking the time to establish this up front however can cause endless nightmares as you struggle to find someone trustworthy to fix the issue...


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

If you have multiple units, I would recommend hiring a property manager. But if you only have one or two property to manage, you can do it by having a list of trades people available on short notice to take care of emergency repairs like a leaky pipe or power issue. As for problems with most appliances, it is usually cheaper to replace them than trying to repair them. Home Depot or other big box stores can deliver and install new appliances and take away the old one with little or no headache.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

I tuck a list of trades phone numbers into my wallet when leaving the country, also the electrical utility, gas company, and a few city departments that may apply. Also have a few people that can check out unusual (unknown origin) type problems. 

I've never been contacted while on vacation, but it's good to be prepared. Better to take a list, in case internet is unavailable or spotty where vacationing.

In the case of a dead or problematic appliance, I'd have it checked out by appliance repair, and follow up with delivery of a new appliance if necessary. Pretty much the same thing I do when home. 

These days tenants can often take a cell phone pic of a problem (or even video), and send it to you by text or email for your remote viewing. Technology is very helpful when vacationing.


----------



## slvrbird (Apr 28, 2017)

I have the same concern and also for collecting rents. What do you do when you'll be out of country for few weeks? It's new to us as we don't have family members that can handle the collection of rents. Can I tell tenants that we'll be away? it doesn't sounds right to me.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Email money transfers work great. Anyone with online banking can do it.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

slvrbird said:


> I have the same concern and also for collecting rents. What do you do when you'll be out of country for few weeks? It's new to us as we don't have family members that can handle the collection of rents. Can I tell tenants that we'll be away? it doesn't sounds right to me.


I refuse to ever chase someone for rent. I'll sell the house first.

Before someone get's the keys, I either have a dozen post dated cheques or a signed direct deposit agreement.

The cheques can be deposited from anywhere that has Internet access. Take a picture of both sides of the cheque in your banking app and it's done.


I appreciate the advice in this thread. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheques can be easily bounced. I like etransfers because the money has to be there for the transfer to start. Of course they can stop it at any time, but I don't get an nsf fee.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Without a cheque, they can just say they forgot, the dog ate the cheque, etc. A bounced cheque starts the eviction timer. Without it, you have to make a reasonable effort to track them down and you have to document that effort. They could easily string you along for weeks, delaying the eviction process.

Also, they will attempt to have you chase them. "You can pick the cheque up from my friend's place..."

Nope. Ain't happening.

Also, seeing the cheques written sends the message that you are serious about the money. I recently had a nice young woman come to see a unit. She had a son. Both seemed reasonable. She gave me her current landlord's contact information. When I called, I found out she has been very late paying. He said he had to nag her to pay before the end of the month and then she certainly didn't have any money on the first. The thing is, she showed up in a new VW Golf and had a shiny patch on her arm where she had gotten a fresh tattoo.

There are certain aspects to being a landlord which are theatre but they serve to send a message and an astute landlord looks for a reaction.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

My leases specify payment is due on the 1st. Signed contract. No payment on the first starts the eviction process. Letter gets sent to them as soon as the second, informing them that they are in breach of contract, two weeks notice, paperwork to be filed with the courts shortly after. No nsf fee to add to the damages. Email transfers means the money is actually sent. A cheque means I need to wait a week or more to find out it bounced. 

It's not the landlord that has to track down payment, at least in most provinces...some have gotten very tenant friendly.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

That wouldn't be legal in SK.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, doesn't work in Ontario either, or BC, or MB...there really aren't many provinces where it does work anymore now that I think about it.


Life used to be a lot easier, people used to be held accountable, but I guess that's not considered Canadian.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> My leases specify payment is due on the 1st. Signed contract. No payment on the first starts the eviction process. Letter gets sent to them as soon as the second


I suspect that a lot of you guys probably end up implementing these strict policies with your rentals mainly due to a hostile attitude from government, and a lengthy, complicated, costly eviction process - Not that you are inherently hard-asses, Scrooges, Gordon Gekkos.

As a normal, responsible, renter though, who pays the rent on time, makes no demands, and keeps the house in good order, I must say I doubt I would tolerate such a combative attitude from a landlord.

Once, after 2 years of prompt payments and a friendly relationship, I didn't get around to mailing the rent cheque until the 27th or so. On the 1st, in the morning, I got an inquiring text that they hadn't received the rent yet and had we sent it? I said yes, sorry, should probably be there by the afternoon or the next day. No response, no problem, but it rubbed me the wrong way certainly. If I had found that on the 2nd they had began the eviction process, you can bet that I'd most likely be out shopping for a new place live in short order...

I understand that being "tough" may work on handling repeat problematic or dead-beat tenants, and I don't have a feel for the ratio of bad:good tenants out there - so maybe you're playing your odds right. I'm just saying I'm not sure this attitude in conducive to retaining high quality tenants, and that treating the occupants of the dwelling you own as vagrants at the very first sign of wrong doing is going to use up your goodwill rather rapidly, and may completely wreck an otherwise cordial relationship.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I will post one landlord's point of view. Perhaps it will help tenants or other landlords.

- I will not chase tenants for rent. Payment has to be arranged prior to tenancy or tenancy does not happen. I've been pushed on this and I will never give. Anyone keys prior to payment.
- a cheque should never bounce. Ever.
- if a cheque bounces, I will make two attempts to contact a tenant over 72 hours and then I will post a notice to vacate on the door.
- if a tenant calls before the end of the month and requests that I not cash a cheque for a few days, I will do it if I have an otherwise good tenant. The tenant gets one of these per year.
- if the tenant bounces a cheque, I add my own charge on top of any fees the bank charges. This is written into the lease and signed by both parties.

The point is, I'm not going to "float" anyone. It's cod and I have already D-ed. I have a tenant now, an older lady who has been a nice person, who has requested that I not cash her cheque until the fourth of the month. I have complied and I do not consider her to be a bad renter.

As a landlord, you will bankroll the lives of your tenants, if you let them. I'm only prepared to provide a small amount of flexibility.

I would not sign a lease if I couldn't pay, I don't have sympathy for someone else who does this.

Whatever is going on in a tenants life, it's not my problem. I make a point of being flexible when people work with me. I've mowed a tenants lawn for a couple of months when a tenant was in an automobile accident. I had a woman being stalked by her ex and I've been on call for that. She would check in with me twice per day for about three weeks. I've provided very small amounts of flexibility in payment but, ultimately, this is a business and it needs to be profitable. I make no apologies for that.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Further....

While i try to help, even when I don't need to, I believe only a small portion of tenants appreciate this.

As a landlord, thinking that going out of your way for a tenant will be appreciated and maybe even reciprocated with loyalty or other regard is a mistake. While this happens, it is rare.

It is vital to my emotional well being that I run my own game. That includes looking out for my tenants a wee bit. My role is to provide them a good home, even if it is not appreciated. I'm particularly focused on safety. Nobody is ever going to get hurt because I didn't bother to fix a loose stair or the basement lighting is too dim to see.

I do it to fulfill my own personal needs. This is a key. Even if someone is an *******, I inspect the house and swap the smoke detector batteries once per year. ... And if they are really an *******, even if they are a good renter, I give them plenty of notice that I won't renew the lease. I give them a good reference but they have to go. Life is too short to have a miserable jackhole attempting to rattle my cage.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Funny how home owners wouldn't miss a mortgage payment, they understand that banks aren't sympathetic. Yet, renters often think landlords are being a jerk if they want their rent on time every month. 

Your credit card charges you a small fortune in interest if you don't pay on time. 

I may be on the hook if the tenants don't pay their utility bills. 

Guess what, I have to pay the bank on time, every month. They won't cut me any slack. 

My tenant's bad credit habits can affect my credit rating, which affects my ability to provide affordable housing to others. 

Yet, tenants feel entitled to have a little slack when they are having problems. No guilt about the problems they may be causing. 

Of course, truth be told, I do cut many tenants some slack, but I do that by my own choice. 

Truth is, life doesn't cut you any slack usually. Time to grow up and be responsible, you aren't entitled to anything.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just a Guy said:


> Of course, truth be told, I do cut many tenants some slack, but I do that by my own choice.


No need to read my posts. There it is.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Just a Guy said:


> Funny how home owners wouldn't miss a mortgage payment, they understand that banks aren't sympathetic. Yet, renters often think landlords are being a jerk if they want their rent on time every month.
> 
> Your credit card charges you a small fortune in interest if you don't pay on time.
> 
> ...


As a renter, 100% agreed. I take pride in not giving my landlord a headache, ever. (Unless it's something that isn't my fault at all, e.g. something wrong with the house). Good relationship and respecting one another's time will help both parties over time. Everyone's happy.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Your tenants are expected to cut the grass ? What about snow removal ?

We have always rented from big companies who have their own maintenance teams.

We also pay the rent via automatic withdrawals. It doesn't matter if we are here or not, the rent always gets paid on time.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Depends what they are renting. In a single family home then the answer is yes. In an apartment the answer is no. In a townhouse, it would depend.

There is no one size fits all solution.


----------

